# Favoirte Cereal



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Ok everyone what is your favorite cereal to eat right out of the box. Mine is Frosted Mini Wheat's


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

capt'n crunch, golden grahams, strawberry awake, clusters, and grapenuts trail mix


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Cookie Crisp, Golden Grahams, Chex or Crispix, Cinn Toast Crunch


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gotta go with the Cream of Wheat with cinnamin and a touch of mexican vanilla.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Fruity Pebbles. Frosted Flakes comes in second.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

frosted flakes and lucky charms


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweetened cereal:Capn Crunch,Fruity peebles
Unsweetened:raisin bran,corn bran and the Chex's


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Capt Crunch Crunchberries & Coco Puffs


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Strawberry frosted flakes.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Kashi Oat Flakes & Wild Blueberry Clusters & Kashi Honey Toasted Oat. Also Cheerios with a glob of peanut butter in them :dribble: :hungry:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't eat much cereal, but when I do it's Tony the Tiger Frosted Flakes, because their GReat!!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch's Peanut Butter Crunch


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Golden Grahms and Cracklin Oat Bran


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Gotta go with the Cream of Wheat with cinnamin and a touch of mexican vanilla.


Straight out of the box?

Apple Jacks for me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tampabaycigarradio said:


> Straight out of the box?
> 
> Apple Jacks for me.


Unless they started putting it in something else rather than a box. I don't like the instant cream of wheat but the 2 1/2 minute at least with milk and water,,cinnamin and then a touch of vanilla. Dont like cereal from a box usually as it has too much sugar.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Capn Crunch, King Vitamin, Kaboom cereal, and Frosted Flakes.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

sugar smakes special.k


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Pops. they used to be called Sugar Pops until the cereal companies started to distance themselves from the word Sugar. 

Those aren't too awfully sweet.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## Mr.Erskine-cl (Nov 28, 2008)

Fruity Pebbles, Frosty Mini Wheats, Raisin Bran


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Golden Grahams!!!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Honey Bunches of Oats and Honey Nut Cheerios!!


----------

